

Location diary app Rove now lets you share your trips - edouard1234567
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2013/09/10/stylish-location-diary-app-rove-now-lets-you-share-your-trips-and-track-yourself-when-offline/

======
gaylemcd
"Although it’s unlisted in the release notes, the developers tell us that it
will now keep tracking your without a data connection – perfect for when
you’re roaming (and roving) abroad."

Neat! Been waiting for it to do this.

